# Further looking church



## Moos (Oct 31, 2015)

Few months ago I askes about reformed Churches in Detroit Area. We visited several Churches. But there are so many [emoji6]. We found out in Grand Rapids area are Churches from Netherlands reformed congregation. Are there Churchesi like that in Detroit area? Or a little bit further away? We don't mind to drive a bit longer. Thank you!


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## TylerRay (Oct 31, 2015)

It doesn't look like there are any conservative Dutch Reformed congregations in the area. The churches which hold most to classical Reformed doctrine and practice are probably these: 

Presbyterian Free Chruch
Southfield Reformed Presbyterian Church


----------



## Moos (Oct 31, 2015)

Presbyterian Free Church Livonia?

Southfield Reformed Presbyterian Church we did not visit. We visited OPC Southfield. 


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Edward (Nov 1, 2015)

Eastern Michigan was generally settled by the Catholics from Holland, western Michigan generally by the Reformed Dutch. See http://www.mifamilyhistory.org/bay/Dutch_EasternMichigan.htm

So options would be much more limited on the eastern side than the western side of the state. Add to that the large migration of southern blacks to the Detroit/Dearborn area in the 1930s and 1940s, almost none of whom were reformed, and you are left with limited options. (Southern whites who moved north would have been heavily Baptist and Methodist, with some Presbyterians).


----------



## Moos (Nov 4, 2015)

We visited Free Presbyterian Church Livonia. Thank you TylerRay for pointing out.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Moos (Nov 14, 2015)

Anyone experience with the CRCNA? We found a Christian reformed church in Troy, CRCNA.


Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------

